# my first, but damn sure not my last...



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

smoked my first ISOM. a Romeo y Julieta Desde 1875 Short Churchill. this has got to be one of the absolute best cigars i've had the pleasure of firing up. its the only one (of this type) that i had but will definitely keep an eye out for more helloooo.

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I had to wipe off my screen.... drool.

Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats a smoke


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

dang son! looks good. I'm gonna head down to Miami and try my luck at a few shops I have heard of with ISOMs


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful! A fine choice!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Been wanting to try those R&J shorts c-hill! Read good things about them.I may have to add a box to the split group*


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I think that would be great idea David


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

They do have a special flavor.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> I think that would be great idea David


Lets do it


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice smoke there


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:lol: Look's famyliar to me! Know already where you traying to get them! :helloooo: Nice you love him, Milton!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That looks like pure heaven. Thanks for sharing the love! 

CD


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

vivalanation734 said:


> dang son! looks good. I'm gonna head down to Miami and try my luck at a few shops I have heard of with ISOMs


Save your money they are all fakes.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

GotaCohiba said:


> Save your money they are all fakes.


Maybee, in Miami. But I'm sure, Milton's is the real thing!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Cuban gar very nice .


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Damm that looks yummy


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks Tasty!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

If you add a box of Cuabas too, I'm in.



smokinj said:


> Lets do it


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Look's good!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

htown said:


> If you add a box of Cuabas too, I'm in.


How about H.Upmann No.2's?:dribble:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That is an awesome-looking cigar. Thanks for sharing it with us. 

What was the taste like?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice smoke!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Never had one, but sure



smokinj said:


> How about H.Upmann No.2's?:dribble:


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd love to be included in splits if they happen.
The RyJ short is delicious, but I prefer the PSD4.
Both great smokes.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

GotaCohiba said:


> I'd love to be included in splits if they happen.
> The RyJ short is delicious, but I prefer the PSD4.
> Both great smokes.


X2!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Just a couple more months and I am in there too!!!


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

you never forget your first..


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

first isom is a great experience


----------

